

Out of curiosity, anyone else's Google results page look like this recently? - SlyShy
http://mkbunday.googlepages.com/2010-02-02-225435_1024x600_scrot.png

======
sushi
Yeah, you seem to have added that script which turns Google a little glossy. I
have that thing enabled in Firefox not in Chrome.

Okay, as far as your question is concerned, Yes I have seen results like that.

------
wmf
That's what I get in private browsing mode.

------
JacobAldridge
No. It's quite cluttered, isn't it.

~~~
ThinkWriteMute
Is that a question? Anyways, no I don't think it's cluttered. I think it's
really improved actually.

